# CSV HARARE - May 2019



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi guys. Is there any way to speed up the process. Been waiting since may 2019 for outcome. I see on various forums other countries such as USA take 2 weeks to process. I'm beginning to think home affairs south Africa is systematic xenophobia towards Zimbabweans. I mean I have the experience and qualifications, studied at uct and still wait. Its actually frustrating. Does anyone know of how I can escalate the issue.


----------



## TheFrozenOne (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as you. Finished last year at Wits and submitted my CSV application in June. I'd like to know how to speed up the process too. Letting the study visas expire was a mistake.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Just to rub salt into the wound, my friend applied last year December CSV IT and is still waiting!


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

*nmushambi*



mawire said:


> Just to rub salt into the wound, my friend applied last year December CSV IT and is still waiting!


@terryZW thinks this is normal and acceptable. On facebook an American applied and it took them one week to get an outcome. SA really does hate Zimbabwe. They have data for the past 15 years that shows that Zimbabwe should be a high priority country.


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I applied end of October 2018 and got the outcome mid June 2019. Its taking long these days. And if you dont get your outcome before the October to Jan period it may be delayed even more because they will prioritise study permits


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> @terryZW thinks this is normal and acceptable. On facebook an American applied and it took them one week to get an outcome. SA really does hate Zimbabwe. They have data for the past 15 years that shows that Zimbabwe should be a high priority country.



I don't think it's normal. Nothing about the Zimbabwean situation is normal. That's why it takes so long. We contribute a disproportionate percentage of all South African visa applications for such a small country. Our situation is so unusual that we have our own visa category in SA (ZSP/ZEP/ZDP) in which a whole 250k people and their families were issued open visas to normalise their stay. I would like to get my visa in a day but I also understand it's difficult for SA to save everyone.


----------



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

All very valid points. Thank you. I was speaking out of sheer frustration without considering the facts of how massive the backlog must be.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

terryZW said:


> I don't think it's normal. Nothing about the Zimbabwean situation is normal. That's why it takes so long. We contribute a disproportionate percentage of all South African visa applications for such a small country. Our situation is so unusual that we have our own visa category in SA (ZSP/ZEP/ZDP) in which a whole 250k people and their families were issued open visas to normalise their stay. I would like to get my visa in a day but I also understand it's difficult for SA to save everyone.




You're right on point Terry. And to add on that, of all applications for Work Visas and PRP, on nation's citizens comprise 80% of all approved applications. I think we all know that the nation is Zimbabwe (according to stats from DHA). So i think even with all the issues DHA is facing (backlogs etc), they are still very much lenient to Zimbabweans. We should just be patient with them.

However, i had thought issues of backlogs were issues of pre-2017. I just didn't know that they are still happening. BUT still, let's be patient.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

HB in Jozi said:


> You're right on point Terry. And to add on that, of all applications for Work Visas and PRP, on nation's citizens comprise 80% of all approved applications. I think we all know that the nation is Zimbabwe (according to stats from DHA). So i think even with all the issues DHA is facing (backlogs etc), they are still very much lenient to Zimbabweans. We should just be patient with them.
> 
> However, i had thought issues of backlogs were issues of pre-2017. I just didn't know that they are still happening. BUT still, let's be patient.


DHA was coping for a while but the situation in Zimbabwe has deteriorated quite a lot in the past few years so even more people are trying to move to SA now. It's trying to hit a moving target.


----------

